# Wheres this vid?



## Insaneman1731 (Aug 4, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> Yeah, the Titan forum has a thread about a mod to let you powerbrake....and a wicked cool video of the result too.


I'll delete after I find it..searched to.


----------



## Insaneman1731 (Aug 4, 2005)

Anyone..? Would be cool to see.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe try the Titan forums?


----------



## Insaneman1731 (Aug 4, 2005)

MrEous said:


> Maybe try the Titan forums?


Eh, I'll pass looking through 546635 pages.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Insaneman1731 said:


> Eh, I'll pass looking through 546635 pages.


have you tried the search button


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok...it wasn't on these forums but rather titantalk.com.

http://www.titantalk.com/forums/tit...modification.html?highlight=powebraking+video

Video


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MrEous said:


> Ok...it wasn't on these forums but rather titantalk.com.
> 
> http://www.titantalk.com/forums/tit...modification.html?highlight=powebraking+video
> 
> Video


that video was LAME!!!! i have seen FWD cars do better burnouts


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Truth...I have seen BMX bikes with 500lb women do better burnouts.



lolol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....actually, that's what a stock Titan doing a burnout looks like.  

Bet he'll fry the rear pumpkin from the excessive heat put out by that, unless he got the "upgraded slotted cover". They seem to have a heat problem.......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I heard that also...as I was searching for the video I saw a TON of posts about the Titan rear ends failing due to burnouts.

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

MrEous said:


> I heard that also...as I was searching for the video I saw a TON of posts about the Titan rear ends failing due to burnouts.
> 
> Ha Ha Ha



Actually, it's happening more to just plain overheating. nissan made a shitty rear end design, that's going to cost them alot of money in the near future. Look in the Titan Accessories catalog, you will see a slotted aluminum rear-end cover, meaning they have made a replacement part, but haven't had enough reports of a defect to issue a recall yet.

Since I have worked here, I have seen 7 Titans, ending up needing entire rear axle assemblies.

It's what Nissan gets for putting a Frontier-sized pumpkin, on a big-ass V8 truck. Live and learn. :thumbdwn:


EDIT:
I'll save the work. 

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=38350-TITAN


----------

